# Vintage collection...



## Bikebones (May 7, 2019)

Looking for vintage bike collection......haven't seen any on here for a long time..I'm in arizona....like pre war anything and particularly tank bikes....


----------



## easyrider (May 7, 2019)

you want a whole collection


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 7, 2019)

I have a few u may be interested in ... PM me fir further details
Junkman Bob


----------



## kirk thomas (May 8, 2019)

Try this I have not had time to contact him to see what he has. Maybe I can help with shipping if needed. Thanks, Kirk
https://fingerlakes.craigslist.org/bop/d/geneva-bicycle-parts-new-used/6881574350.html


----------



## Bikebones (May 8, 2019)

Thnks.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2019)

What kind of budget are you working with


----------



## Bikebones (May 8, 2019)

It will depend on collection, condition, and more....if u have a collection tell me about what u have.....no one has offered up a collection for sale..yet..collection could be rustic,clean, rare or all of the above...thnks.


----------



## easyrider (May 8, 2019)

how many bikes do you consider a collection ?


----------



## Bikebones (May 8, 2019)

Never thought about a number...I used to have about 175 bikes I now have about 75.....I'm putting this out there to see what folks have....no one has offered a collection of bikes yet....recently I've bought two or three at a time....so time will tell what pops up thnks. Keith.


----------



## Callahooney1 (May 8, 2019)

If you pass thru Albuquerque, you could buy my entire collection, parts, etc.  Pm if you want.


----------



## Old Style (May 10, 2019)

I am seriously out of space. I have over 600 in my collection now.  Need to sell at least 50.


----------



## Bikebones (May 10, 2019)

Looks like u like road bikes....i..am interested but I'm in arizona....long way from u, wish u were closer.....I'd come and look and try to make a deal....I could take 50 and help u out....keith.


----------



## re-cyclecycles (May 11, 2019)

I've got vintage stuff...many parts.  Most of the good stuff sold on ebay but lots left over. Cheap flights by Allegiant Air from Arizona to Fargo (or Bismarck, ND).  Charles


----------



## Bikebones (May 11, 2019)

Not searching for parts though I need a couple things......what state do u live in??


----------



## re-cyclecycles (May 11, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Not searching for parts though I need a couple things......what state do u live in??



North Dakota


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2019)

Old Style said:


> I am seriously out of space. I have over 600 in my collection now.  Need to sell at least 50.
> 
> View attachment 995575
> 
> ...





*Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

